
Engineers of the Soul: Ideology in Xi Jinping's China - xjpnisiwohuo
https://nb.sinocism.com/p/engineers-of-the-soul-ideology-in
======
xjpnisiwohuo
Really helpful in understanding a lot of what goes on in tech and investment
in China and foreign investment as well

